# Devils Lake Fishing Report 12/2



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

With the recent cold snap, ice is finally forming on most all of the lake. A 
few individuals have ventured out on foot, but are reporting only 3-4 inches of 
ice. Not quite enough yet for fishing safely. Our guess is that by mid to 
late next week, things should start improving enough to were fisherman will be 
able to venture out on foot to some of the shallower early freezing areas of 
the lake. But, at this time we DO NOT recommend anglers to be venturing out.


----------

